# Birds



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

I am having a panic attack trying to find the sound of birds chirping/cawing and the beating wings, like when they attack in the movie The Birds. Can't find it anywhere. Does anyone have any ideas of where I could find this.


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

May want to check this link. 
Once open, scroll down about halfway to find a short audio file named "birds.wav":
http://www.seahaas.com/thepit/hitchcock.html

q


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=51049&page=12&highlight=chilling+thrilling

Try that. It's right here in the forums! I just d/l it and it's great! Has the birds squawking away! Used to creep me right the heck out every year when Grampa used to play it!


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

Didn't have time to say it before Halloween but thanks so much, that was perfect!


----------

